# ‘Legally armed Good Samaritan’ saves woman from being strangled, Tennessee cops say



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/legally-armed-good-samaritan-saves-194153545.html


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Good story with positive comments. The good guy's name or photo was not mentioned. I hope the mayor or even the police chief give this guy a medal. Most folks really care about our fellow citizens.
By the way, we are watching a few cop shows based in London and the regular cops, even the investigators do not carry! The only time I see a weapon, firearm is when it is in the hand of a criminal or a special swat squad that is called in after a "copper" is gunned down. It is really tough being a cop these days.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

yellowtr said:


> Good story with positive comments. The good guy's name or photo was not mentioned. I hope the mayor or even the police chief give this guy a medal. Most folks really care about our fellow citizens.
> By the way, we are watching a few cop shows based in London and the regular cops, even the investigators do not carry! The only time I see a weapon, firearm is when it is in the hand of a criminal or a special swat squad that is called in after a "copper" is gunned down. It is really tough being a cop these days.


+1


----------

